# FMA in Kitchener, Ontario?



## Brian Johns (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello all,

Am posting this on behalf of a friend (not a student of mine) who will be moving to Kitchener, Ontario soon. He is looking for FMA in that area.

Any information in this regard would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Brian Johns


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 3, 2011)

Try here. http://www.bodyinnovations.org/index.php


----------

